# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Viveros e Invernaderos  Turbas y Sustratos para Almacigos

## Alecoperu

Alecoperu, se dedica a la distribución de  turbas y substratos profesionales para plantones y plantines  para viveros e invernaderos de la marca alemana Stender AG, de la cual a su vez somos sus representantes. 
  Stender AG, es reconocida a nivel internacional por la calidad de los insumos que utilizan y produce una variedad de turbas y substratos en diferentes granulometrías: fina, media y gruesa; que se adaptan perfectamente para almácigos y  para producción.  El pet moss puede ser utilizado en cultivos hortícolas; ornamentales, forestales y frutales.      En caso de que ustedes tengan algun interes, nosotros podriamos hacerles llegar muestras de los siguientes productos:  *SUBSTRATOS DE MULTIPLIC**ACION O PROPAGACION  Semillas y Esquejes* 
  TURBA RUBIA FINA 300L 0-10mm             Materia prima para mezcla  Cultivos: hortalizas y flores      
  SUBSTRATO A 200  80L                              Con perlita calibrada  Cultivos : Ornamentales perennes
                                                                           Hortalizas 
  SUBSTRATO  S 270  250L                           Con perlita calibrada -Para todo tipo de cultivo  *SUBSTRATO DE PROPAGACIÓN  Estructura Media*  
  Turba Rubia Media 300L 5-20mm             Materia Prima para mezcla- Cultivos: arándanos,  palto.Temas similares: Vendemos sustratos para vivero, realizamos  mantenimiento de jardines, proyectos agricolas... Almacigos Turbas y Substratos   profesionales Turbas y Substratos   profesionales Turbas y Substratos   profesionales

----------


## edinson

solo tienes turba y musgo fino no comercializas

----------

